# Pundamilia Nyererei Makobe Island



## Byrne2533 (Mar 19, 2009)

Can you keep a trio in a 20L?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would think not. Nyererei are aggressive so you will likely want a 48" tank and at least 4 females with 1 male.


----------

